# Herfin with a few cigar live members



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Well Melody and I headed over to the local B&M for a smoke. We met up with Clavery88, Ecto1 and one other member and we can't remember his name. Sorry dude.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn I almost missed "BONES." He almost blended in with the couch, LOL!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times. nice pics


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice! love the Cigar Parlor!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The other one if Jbustaman (Joel). Looks like a great time! I need to make it to that shop, have never been.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Why does everyone have to pick on the little guy. I'm only little in one direction. Pant size 30x38 get the picture. I'm Massive tall but super slim. Y'all will see at the next herf i'll eat my weight in Mexican food like i do all the time (and don't you dare say well how much can he possibly weigh?).

Oh and didn't you hear i'm no longer bones anyways... I'm the resident Lancero! (said forcefully and demanding respect)

P.S. I really dont mind what you call me as long as you don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looked like a good time


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

We had a good time. Nice conversation and great jokes. Clay thanks for my Olivas.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yea Leave Crack Head I mean Clay Alone!!!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

damn you E.J. you know if you were a cigar you'd be a Drew Estate Egg


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well when you go back home howland take me with you... I'll sleep in your humi in the basement on the floor... I dont care.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Clay they are just picking on you because Hip-Hop Boy wasn't there.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> The other one if Jbustaman (Joel). Looks like a great time! I need to make it to that shop, have never been.


Thanks Frank, atleast someone knows my name. LOL

Mel... I really thought we had a chance.. I guess I'll leave you to darren, atleast you know his name! Haha jk. Had fun meeting you both, we'll have to make a habit out of meeting at the parlor.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

jbustman said:


> Thanks Frank, atleast someone knows my name. LOL
> 
> Mel... I really thought we had a chance.. I guess I'll leave you to darren, atleast you know his name! Haha jk. Had fun meeting you both, we'll have to make a habit out of meeting at the parlor.


Oh Honey, you know Darren has my heart. But, you are close runner up!

You are right...we will need to make it a habit of meeting at the parlor. I still need to get my box of the LaFontanas.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I'm coming over.


Make room for one more!!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

jbustman said:


> Thanks Frank, atleast someone knows my name. LOL
> 
> Mel... I really thought we had a chance.. I guess I'll leave you to darren, atleast you know his name! Haha jk. Had fun meeting you both, we'll have to make a habit out of meeting at the parlor.


Sorry Joel, I am bad with names. I won't forget ya though.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Sorry Joel, I am bad with names. I won't forget ya though.


haha no harm done my friend.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

great looking time you guys had


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

jbustman said:


> Thanks Frank, atleast someone knows my name. LOL
> 
> Mel... I really thought we had a chance.. I guess I'll leave you to darren, atleast you know his name! Haha jk. Had fun meeting you both, we'll have to make a habit out of meeting at the parlor.


Are they open on Sundays?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Clavery88 said:


> damn you E.J. you know if you were a cigar you'd be a Drew Estate Egg


HAHA!

Don't worry Clay, I'd be a Lancero as well.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Are they open on Sundays?


they are open on Sundays, but they close up shop early. I'm not 100% sure on the time but I'm fairly certain its at 6


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Are they open on Sundays?


Til 6pm


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

yep at 6


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

I think Clay is skinnier than his computer!


----------

